# Danton wreck found in deep water (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A French battleship sunk in 1917 by a German submarine has been discovered in remarkable condition on the floor of the Mediterranean Sea.

More from BBC News...


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Wreck of French Battleship DANTON discovered*

With apologies to the SN Newscaster.. the following from the BBC - 

A French battleship sunk in 1917 by a German submarine has been discovered in remarkable condition on the floor of the Mediterranean Sea. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7898890.stm


----------

